

Lessons from an Interaction Designer- TRUST THY USER... - aditsgupta
https://medium.com/web-design-technique/a7ef1a261ab6

======
mantrax
Guess what will happen to Wikipedia if they decided to just "trust their
users".

All the good content will be gone within 24 hours. Effin gone.

